# Drunk Pirate



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

This year we had a Pirate themed haunt...this was the start of the haunt.

https://vimeo.com/144306334


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's hilarious!

Captain Morgan - he has good taste


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! He's one funny pirate. I like his hiccuping too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome! LOL


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job!


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

great idea terrific job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite the rascal! Nice!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Superb!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh THAT'S where all my rum went! Nice job.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

simply awesome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work.


----------

